# dragon goggles with skullcandy



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

They look pretty sweet. Nice idea I guess.
But if you wear a helmet, then you might as well not even consider.
And If your touqe/beanie covers your ears, then there may be an issure with hearing, unless you can figure a way to wear your hat over the headphones without it looking odd.
But if your toque/beanie doesn't get in the way, or if you dont wear a hat, then go for it. In that situation, however, I'd just prefer my own headphones and my own goggles.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

from what I have seen the goggles are not attached to the headphones. they are just styled to look the same with the same graphics on them. you buy them as a set but the headphones are not part of the goggles.

unless you are looking at something I am not seing


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

noo, you are probably right haha. idk i saw it at action village (actionvillage.com) and it just looked like they were attached. probably not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

If they're not attached, then that makes more sence haha. That would be stupid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

skullcandy makes the best headphones ever!! i have T.Is.iwas thinking about getting those goggles


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

how do you like the T.i.? i am thinking about those, but they don't have sub woofers like the skull crushers.


----------

